# Erfahrung mit G-Sync & SLI  - Mikroruckler Adieu?



## ko11oRBLIND (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde brennend interessieren ob jmd von euch Erfahrung mit SLI Setup und Gsync hat? Ich würde nämlich gerne wissen ob das Problem der Mikroruckler bei SLI systemen ebenfalls durch gsync behoben wird oder nicht. es war zwar immer die rede davon dass gsync mikroruckler beseitigt, doch war bisher nie klar ob das auch für sli gilt. ich habe selber den rog swift und bin auch super zufrieden damit, aber diese frage beschäftigt mich schon länger und ich habe keine brauchbaren diskussionen finden können.

würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd meldet.

greets ko11oRBLIND


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

G-Sync stimmt nur die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors mit den FPS des Spiels ab um Tearing zu vermeiden und den Input Lag so gering wie möglich zu halten.
An der AFR Technik, welche für die Microlags verantwortlich ist, ändert es nichts.

G-SYNC and SLI seem to be incompatible: stuttering and lagging
Gsync and SLI not smooth. Stuttering and not consistently smooth. - EVGA Forums
G-Sync interoperability with SLI question - Displays - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (10. März 2015)

danke für deine antwort soulsnap.

ist natürlich schade dass gsync hier keine abhilfe schaffen kann, aber technisch gesehen nachvollziehbar.

weil wir beim thema sind (obwohl es whs in den gpu thread gehört) - auf einer dual gpu karte sind mikroruckler geringer als bei 2  separaten karten oder?


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäss ja.


----------



## bschicht86 (10. März 2015)

> Bezüglich SLI generell und SLI mit dem ASUS ROG Swift im Speziellen:
> 
> SLI (Multi-GPU generell) ist keine Konfiguration, die man einbaut und dann nie wieder drüber nachdenken muss. Es gibt immer wieder Probleme, mit denen man leben muss. Zwar hat sich in den letzten ein, zwei Jahren deutlich etwas getan, von Perfektion sind wir aber noch weit entfernt.
> 
> ...



Hier gefunden.


----------



## Hlinus (31. März 2015)

Also ganz ehrlich ich hab auch den rog swift und zwei 980 AMP im sli und hatte noch nie ein mikroruckler bei egal welcher Anwendung


----------



## Noxxphox (31. März 2015)

Hab 2x 670er immsli, sieh Signatur, und hatte nochnie Probleme mit mikrorucklern


----------



## Atent123 (31. März 2015)

Ich habe andauernd Probleme mit Mikrorucklern.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. März 2015)

Dannschau mal ob eine dernkarten neun knaxx hat, oder esnliegtbwie beinmir an her lockeren, defekten slinbridge... Die hattebamnanfang gezickt...ausgetauscht und lief einwandfrei


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Dannschau mal ob eine dernkarten neun knaxx hat, oder esnliegtbwie beinmir an her lockeren, defekten slinbridge... Die hattebamnanfang gezickt...ausgetauscht und lief einwandfrei



"Hier stand Blödsinn" 

Also Microruckeln wird wohl nicht an der SLI-Brücke liegen, Microruckeln wird eher durch das subjektive Empfinden wahr genommen. Während manche ein absolut flüssiges Bild wahrnehmen, bekommt der andere beim zuschauen Kopfweh.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. März 2015)

naja ich bin so jemand...alles unter 80 fps ist für mich ruckelig... bin da sehr empfindlich....
jedoch andere die ich kenne sagen bei 30fps das es buterweich läuft, da greiff ich mir an den kopf un denk mir "what the ****?"


----------



## jkox11 (31. März 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also an deiner Stelle täte ich sofort das Handy entsorgen. So eine Sauklaue.



Lies mal seine Signatur bevor du so ein Schwachsinn schreibst.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Lies mal seine Signatur bevor du so ein Schwachsinn schreibst.



Ups, das hab ich wohl übersehen. Entschuldigung.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. März 2015)

^^ pasiert...ist nicch schlim 
will eig nur das die leude wissen das ich mr mühe gebe... leider finde ich beim lesen trotz jahre der terapi nicht alle fehler... bitte deswegen etwas um verständnis^^


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Lies mal seine Signatur bevor du so ein Schwachsinn schreibst.



Bei Tapatalk siehst du die Signatur aber nicht.

Es kommt auch immer auf das Spiel, die erreichten fps und den Monitor drauf an.
Bei 40fps und nem 60Hz Monitor wirst du eher Probleme haben, als bei 120fps auf nem 144Hz Monitor.


----------

